# Big announcment: I'm a girl



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

Because everyone on here probably thinks I'm a guy, only because my name/avatar is not specifically faminine (and girls always have to come up with feminine ones. Guys don't have to come up with masculine ones though, of course....)
And I also realize now that my avatar is a bit on the masculine side. I won't go into deltails.
Someone come up with an avatar for me that reflects not only that I'm a girl, but my love for bananas. Is there such thing as a female banana? Get me the girliest banana (or even plantain) you can find.


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

I couldn't find any in color, but I did find this.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I couldn't find any in color, but I did find this.


  

Honestly Banana...........I just realized your name is Banana Brain and not Banana Brian......


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> I just realized your name is Banana Brain and not Banana Brian......


LOL me too


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

Piece of cake, banana cake that is with peanut butter frosting!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 19, 2006)

Here ya go...!


----------



## digigirl (Jul 19, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Piece of cake, banana cake that is with peanut butter frosting!


 
I vote for this one!  So cool!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

Ya know, the girliest avatar in the world will not prove you are a girl.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2006)

I was a girl....











until the operation.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I was a girl....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too funny...right?


----------



## rickell (Jul 19, 2006)

*when i first joined*

i did not know you were to pick a name that was not your own.

well i signed up as me rickell everyone did not know if i was a girl or
a guy, some may still not know.   but i know how you feel i am a total
female and my true name is rickell.   my dad named me must of liked raqueal
w_______ i am much younger, not as tall but could stand my own next to her.

i never thought if you were a guy or a girl just thought you had alot of
energy from your name.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2006)

I kinda figured Banana was a woman after reading about the "conflict" in Hawaii. When she said boyfriend, is when I figured ir out, but hey, it's the 2000s', so anything is possible.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I kinda figured Banana was a woman after reading about the "conflict" in Hawaii. When she said boyfriend, is when I figured ir out, but hey, it's the 2000s', so anything is possible.


 
you should know since you went from guy to gal


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> you should know since you went from guy to gal




...............














j/k


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I couldn't find any in color, but I did find this.


Interesting, interesting.


----------



## Swann (Jul 19, 2006)

*Here I thought you took that name because you were a BLONDE!*


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Piece of cake, banana cake that is with peanut butter frosting!


Yes! Beautiful! Thank you for the new avittar vagriller. Thats just what I will look like if I'm reincarnated into a fruit.

But... Banana BRIAN? THAT'S what you people thought? Come on...


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I was a girl....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unless you're serious. In which case the apporopriate smily would be 

And I'm not blonde either (to the post above the my other one). I have slightly reddish hair. Not bright red, but reddish.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 19, 2006)

This new avatar is more you, Banana B. Love the flirty, ruffly skirt.  Nice hat, too.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Unless you're serious. In which case the apporopriate smily would be


 

 ........she started it  


Like the new av Banana


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is the peanut butter jelly time dancing banana


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> ........she started it
> 
> 
> Like the new av Banana


Thanks. I like your naked angel, too.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Here is the peanut butter jelly time dancing banana


You clearly have forgotten the porpouse of me getting a new avatar.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2006)

my bad......


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 19, 2006)

Banana brain,  Great avatar!

TATTRAT,  PM the links to me.


----------



## amber (Jul 19, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> Honestly Banana...........I just realized your name is Banana Brain and not Banana Brian......


 
For the longest time I thought it said banana brian too   we must be a tad dislexic.


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2006)

I knew you were banana brain, but I thought you were a guy too! *sorry!*
My avatar's changed often in all my time here, but I do remember that my last one (curious george) got me an interesting pm.....

Like the chiquita gal.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I kinda figured Banana was a woman after reading about the "conflict" in Hawaii. When she said boyfriend, is when I figured ir out, but hey, it's the 2000s', so anything is possible.


 
Yeah well I'm not as much of a stalker as you. I guess you picked up more than dining preferences from Mr. Lector.


----------



## The Z (Jul 19, 2006)

C'mon... fess up BRIAN! Heh, heh.

I thought you were a dude. Thanks for clearing up this major problem.

My only question is: When you found out you were a girl, were you happy or sad?  

(p.s.  I like the new avatar, too)


----------



## wasabi (Jul 19, 2006)

Add me to the list who read it as Banana Brian.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> Yeah well I'm not as much of a stalker as you. I guess you picked up more than dining preferences from Mr. Lector.


 

Hardy, effin HAR!.........

you just wish you could cook like me!  ...


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

To everyone who thought I was banana brian:


----------



## wasabi (Jul 20, 2006)

OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!


----------



## jasonj79 (Jul 20, 2006)

I thought everyone knew you were a female due to your name.  I mean banan brain, that is pretty self explanatory, right?  LOL

Just kidding.  Don't get mad at me.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 20, 2006)

i'm sorry, i don't get it. 

your a grill?


----------



## erinmself (Jul 20, 2006)

Banana, I always thought you were a girl. I guess I am the odd woman out here.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> OUCH! OUCH! OUCH!


 
Our story in pictures:


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm sorry, i don't get it.
> 
> your a grill?


And this is what happens when childhod dyslexia goes unattended to.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

erinmself said:
			
		

> Banana, I always thought you were a girl. I guess I am the odd woman out here.[/quote ]
> 
> 
> But I must confess...
> I thought YOU were a guy! I always think of erin as a guy's name. And I read your name in my head as "Erin 'imself". Ooops.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 20, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Our story in pictures:


Why in pictures? Because I cannot read?And thanks for pounding on my head after I brought you flowers.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 20, 2006)

Erin = female

Aaron = male

also...

Brian = male

Brain = female       

 Barbara


----------



## vyapti (Jul 20, 2006)

I've got the opposite problem--nondescript username and female avatar.  I'm about as guy as they come.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Erin = female
> 
> Aaron = male
> 
> ...



hahahaha, I'm a girl too.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2006)

I think Jon is decidedly MALE.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Hardy, effin HAR!.........
> 
> you just wish you could cook like me!  ...



How do you know that I can't?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats what I am sayin mang, you need to come down for dinner some time!....and bring the smoker!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Thats what I am sayin mang, you need to come down for dinner some time!....and bring the smoker!


I would get some funny looks toting the smoker into your restaurant.

btw, did you get your grill?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll pm, as not to threadjack....


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

I really thought it was Brian also!!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## marmar (Jul 20, 2006)

I deserve to get hit on the head too. Though, ow, it hurts.
I never realized I couldn't tell the difference between B-R-A-I-N and B-R-I-A-N.


----------



## Claire (Jul 23, 2006)

I have to laugh at this because I enlisted in the Air Force when I was 18.  My father was in the Air Force.  I was in a traditionally male field -- actually one of the first women to work on the flight line.  When I arrived at my first duty station, several people were expecting a young man.  One or two actually knew my dad in younger days, and assumed the new kid coming in was his son!  (My parents had four girls!).  It didn't help that my physical description sounds like a man as well (I'm 5'9").  At the time my name was Claire Roy, and for some reason it often came out Roy Clark (if only I could play a guitar like that!  Haha!).  So, yes, I know where you're coming from!  No one who sees me mistakes me for a man, but on paper I looked like one!


----------

